# Prop Building



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this or not, but, I am wondering if anyone makes and sells any of these home-made props that I see on this forum. I would love to have some of these, but I have no tools and no carpentry, electrical, or mechanical skills whatsoever! I can make some static props, but I am really jonesing for some props that move. Not pnuematics, just the simple ones made with wiper motors, or reindeer motors. My wish list would be: some kind of a leer prop, a rocking chair, etc. I also have a coffin that I have been opening and closing manually from inside the house with a fishing line, that I would love to have open and close on it's own. Last year I decided to just use it as a static prop, as I wanted to be outside and more hands on with the rest of my haunt, and my tot's were very disappointed. Some of them must have actually thought it opened and closed on it's own, because they were standing in front of it trying really hard to trigger it! Some thought it was broken. Mostly, I think my problem(and fear) is mounting the motors and hooking them up to a power supply. Any ideas? Thanks!:devil:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You're in MA...maybe you could attend one of thier make-n-take meetings, were they show each other ow to build a prop and you take it home. Look at the Gathering and Events forum for more info.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll check that out, thanks Dr. Morbius


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well why don't you pm the person of which prop you are interested in ...who knows ..or
there is also a for sale section you can check


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Scary Godmother said:


> Mostly, I think my problem(and fear) is mounting the motors and hooking them up to a power supply. Any ideas? Thanks!:devil:


Think we all had that fear at some time....jump in and try. 
Agree with the others if looking for a certain prop.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

You'd be more than welcome to come to a Make and Take in MA.. We don't bite...hard. But really, we could probably even do a build centered around a prop you're looking for.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The haunters here are very helpful and will lead you through step by step how to create your prop.

Is there a specific one you are looking for?


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

BuriedAlive said:


> You'd be more than welcome to come to a Make and Take in MA.. We don't bite...hard. But really, we could probably even do a build centered around a prop you're looking for.


Wow, that would be great. When is the next Make and Take in MA, and where would it be? :jol:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> The haunters here are very helpful and will lead you through step by step how to create your prop.
> 
> Is there a specific one you are looking for?


I have a list as long as my arm of props that I would like to have! (typical woman, huh?) There was one that I saw called a "tombstone head popper", which was basically a foam tombstone (which I have) with a pair of plastic hands attached to the top and and a plastic head rigged up to a windshield wiper motor behind the tombstone so that it comes up and over the top of the tombstone as the motor turns. I have a head and hands that I could use, and can easily order a motor from monsterguts, but, I have no idea how to mount the motor and attach it to the head, and I don't think I have the proper tools to do it. The other thing I wanted to achieve this year was opening and closing a plywood coffin (that I have) with some type of motor. Beyond that, my big fantasy prop would be a flying crank ghost, but that is way out of the budget and mechanincal capabilities for a while.:devil:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I would also like to have a stirring cauldron, I have a cauldron already that would need a motor, I would have to build a witch.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Have you checked out hauntproject.com? They have great tutorials on both of the props you want to make. Here a link...

http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Animatronic%20Props

Randy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

another site with a long list of How To's is:http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/
You may find a few things there that you can tackle effortlessly!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Here are some how-to's for some of the props you mentioned. They are works in progress, so if they're not easy for you to follow, give me some feedback so I can refine them. I know what it feels like to not know what I'm doing, but usually find it's easier than I thought it'd be, once someone explains it to me. So hopefully these make it easy...if not I'll try again. 

Head Popper
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/headpopper.html

Leer
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/bmleer.html

Stirring Cauldron
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/cauldron.html

I have wanted to do a coffin with a lid that opens as well. I can probably do a modified version of this new prop I just finished for a coffin.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I have looked extensively (during work hours, don't tell anybody!) at both Haunt Project and the Monster List, there are so many great props on both! It is just the complete lack of mechanical/carpentry/electrical ability that holds me back from attempting these projects, not to mention the lack of tools and knowing at all how to use them. I need a handyman or woman (got to keep it pc afterall).


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I have wanted to do a coffin with a lid that opens as well. I can probably do a modified version of this new prop I just finished for a coffin.
[MEDIA=youtube said:


> EjZ6KkcwdlM[/MEDIA]


Hi My Mania! Yes it is your props that I am wishing to re-create, and I do think that your new prop's mechanism would probably work for my coffin. It is a toe pincher coffin made of cheap plywood, only the top (head portion) opens though and that part has a false back. So, I would only need the motor to open the top part, I'm not sure if there is enough room inside to put one though, or how it would be attached.:devil:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

oops! Sorry My Mania, my response to you did not come out right.

I am trying to re-create your props, I love them. I do think that the mechanism in your new prop would work for my coffin, I just don't know if it would fit in there or how to attach it.:devil:


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll probably do a how-to for this, and hopefully I'll get a chance to make a coffin this year and will do a how-to for that as well.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll look forward to it


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Scary, the FCG doesn't have to be a huge elaborate thing. I found this link:

http://jeff-space.tripod.com/halloween/props/fcg/

This kid had many of the same constraints you do, he just decided to build it anyway.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Scary Godmother said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that I would also like to have a stirring cauldron, I have a cauldron already that would need a motor, I would have to build a witch.


Also have you thought about building the cauldron with no witch. We're doing one this year with a "self-stirring" stick (read invisible stirring Witch).


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

And if you are afraid of motors go with an old record player with a light weight "stick" for stirring. Ive seen that done as well and it looks great. I believe the brewster haunt has a how to on it.

http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/bubbling_brew.html


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

BoysinBoo said:


> Hey Scary, the FCG doesn't have to be a huge elaborate thing. I found this link:
> 
> http://jeff-space.tripod.com/halloween/props/fcg/
> 
> This kid had many of the same constraints you do, he just decided to build it anyway.


Looks very interesting! I'd like to see a video of his finished product.

I think I have seen the stirring cauldron with no witch, I've been to so many Halloween websites, it's hard to remember them all, my bookmarks are full of them!:devil:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> And if you are afraid of motors go with an old record player with a light weight "stick" for stirring. Ive seen that done as well and it looks great. I believe the brewster haunt has a how to on it.
> 
> http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/bubbling_brew.html


I have seen that turtle. I am kicking myself because I threw out an old turntable a while back when I was cleaning out my basement!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't forget children's play turn tables at the thrift stores.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll have to hit the yard sales, etc. and look for one.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Scary...Just the fact that you are so well studied on the props that you want and you know how they work, tells me that you are more than capable of building them yourself...I know that you can do it...go for it and please show us your work-


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

All of the projects you just mentioned are done with a windshield wiper motor.

I made the tombstone popper using instructions I found on http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/headpopper.html who I believe is a member of this forum.

The only problem I ran into was the metal nuts rubbing against the aluminum bracket I used. I still have to figure out how to stop that and maybe the squeak that goes with it.

Good idea with the coffin. I bought a bunch of motors last year so I may have to give that a go. I still need to get brave and finish building a coffin. I only have the lid done so far.

Don't be afraid of getting started. You're in the right place with folks being so close. Getting Make and Takes going around here is like pulling teeth. On second though, pulling teeth is easier.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"The only problem I ran into was the metal nuts rubbing against the aluminum bracket I used. I still have to figure out how to stop that and maybe the squeak that goes with it."

Ouch! LOL *crosses legs*

Seriously though, I watched your vid and can't figure out where you are talking about. Is it something washers could offset, or can you tun the bolt around to face the other way?


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

beelce said:


> Hey Scary...Just the fact that you are so well studied on the props that you want and you know how they work, tells me that you are more than capable of building them yourself...I know that you can do it...go for it and please show us your work-


Wow, thanks for the vote of confidence Beelce! I will definitely take some pics if I am successful.:devil:


----------

